# Discus tank 400lt



## imichal (Mar 29, 2008)

Dimensions: 150*50*62cm 
Volume: 400 lt. 
fishes:4 discus, 12 cardinal tetra, 5 cory sterbai
Decorating materials: wood
Filtering: internal filter juwel-1500 litres per hour+ eheim 2217 
Heating: 2X300 w 
pH:6.4 
(GH):6 
(ΚΗ):4 
(ΝΗ3):0 
(ΝΟ2):0 
(ΝΟ3):5 
water change :30 - 35 % / week 
temperature: 30 C


----------



## MrGuyPerson (Jun 12, 2002)

Very nice looking tank. Dunno why no one commented. Pics of the fishes might be nice .


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

I guess no fish in the tank, yet. But, looking great so far. :thumb:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

looking good! Wheres the Discus?


----------



## lilGiant (Jun 25, 2008)

NICE natual looking tank!


----------



## imichal (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

They look great!


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful setup! :thumb: 
BV


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

Awesome setup, you've done a great job with the aquascape! :thumb:
The plants look very natural, are they real?


----------



## imichal (Mar 29, 2008)

yep...


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

I love the setup, wish i had it.


----------

